
New prepack with Material UI components, start prototyping immediately - ipselon
http://helmetrex.com/Preview.html?projectId=1524
======
ipselon
But before you have to install React UI Builder
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-ui-
builder](https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-ui-builder)

